# Word 2007 - Grafik wird nicht korrekt eingefügt



## XesperantoX (25. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem mit Word 2007 und zwar bezieht es sich auf das Einfügen von Grafiken/Objekten. Ich sitze gerad an einem Dokument in dem mehrere Visio-Zeichnungen eingefügt werden sollen. Die Option zum einfügen ist bei mir "Mit Text in Zeile". In einem vorherigen Dokument ging dies auch ohne Probleme. Jetzt ist es aber grundsätzlich so (egal ob Visio-Onjekt oder JPEG-Datei), dass ich nach dem einfügen nur das untere Ende der Grafik sehen kann. Der Rest der Grafik ist unter dem darüber stehenden Text verschwunden und nicht sichtbar. 
Hätte mir jemand von euch einen Tipp woran es liegen könnte? Wenn ich andere Positionierungsoptionen verwende dann klappt es, aber der Effekt ist natürlich u.U. unschön.

Muchas gracias
Sascha


----------

